# Citizen Wannabe



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

I've took a bit of a shine to some of the divers I've seen for sale here,bit I've never been quick enough to secure one.So I decided to purchase a new un.

After a bit of looking I decided on this little Citizen 200m (Â£45+postage from Singapore)

Initally I was a bit dissapointed because it doesn't look that big.It's 41mm across the case including the crown,the dial is around 30mm.But I must admit it has now grown on me.

The first thing I was going to do was swap the rubber strap,but now...No way I am amazed at how comfortable it is on my wrist.

I can't help but smile when I look at the little Citizen.I really think the designers must have been looking through some Swiss catalogues when they were designing this watch.Because apart from the shrunk in the wash size the markers kinda mimic the Seamaster. And check out the red 200m a nod towards the ultra rare single red Seadweller do you think?Even the bezel has a Seadweller look (if you squint) Let me know if I am over analyzing the design

Anyway a sweet little watch that will keep me going till I buy a Monster


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one









I have a fondness for old & new automatic Citizen divers with the crown at 3









*Citizen 150m Diver , Citizen cal.8200, 21 Jewels,c1970`s*










*Citizen Dolphin Divers, NH8050-01LT, cal.8200 21 Jewels*


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

It's hard to go wrong with a Citizen dive watch, IMO. Sometimes the hands are a bit much, but they really produce a quality, functional product. From the bottom of the lineup:

*Sorry, can't find the pic I was looking for*









To the middle:



















To the top:




























Lovely watches, better than a Monster in a minute, IMO. Just bought another Aqualand last week, should be here any day now


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Nalu I am sooooo envious

1000m OMG I didn't know such a thing existed.I just googled it... Awsome

I don't need one.But you have just introduced me to my latest grail watch


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

It's one of the best dive watches out there, easily in my top ten of all time. Excellent value for the money, styling is a bit 'love it or hate it'. I bought mine from Roy and it's my most-dived automatic watch.


----------

